# Does anyone have a catalog page for 38 Dayton Huffman?



## fatbike (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking for Special racer and mens light weight catalog page similar to this 1937, but for 1938. Thank you


----------



## fatbike (Apr 20, 2021)

Thx for the info @rickyd Anymore examples are welcome, appreciate it.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 20, 2021)

I added a seat and pedals to ride it. I think the bars are original, just right side up instead of drop position; maybe.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 29, 2021)

An update photo with a better seat. Changed out the cog, old one was worn and clicked with a load, not anymore.


----------



## sam (May 19, 2021)

Have 1940 pages if that would help


----------



## fatbike (May 20, 2021)

sam said:


> Have 1940 pages if that would help



Sure.


----------



## fatbike (May 24, 2021)

Thanks to a donor bike, I now have the 2 speed New Departure option back on this Dayton that was purchased by another prior as a donor for another bike. The way it works in the hobby.


----------



## sam (May 24, 2021)

Page from 1940 catalog (which was printed in 39 or about the time your bike was built)


----------

